# EngadgetHD post "DISH to have MCE Tuner Too"



## yahknow1 (Mar 5, 2007)

Article over at EngadgetHD talks like DISH is going to come out with a Vista MediaCenter Tuner like Direct TV....Does anyone know if this is true or any info about it? This would be SOOOO flippin cool!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Would be cool to have, already do it through my xbox360, but would be nice to have, just incase


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

yahknow1 said:


> Article over at EngadgetHD talks like DISH is going to come out with a Vista MediaCenter Tuner like Direct TV....Does anyone know if this is true or any info about it? This would be SOOOO flippin cool!


A Media Center would be nice but I doubt it will be Vista. More like Linux which they use now in some of their embedded devices.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Looking at the report it appears that DRM issues stand in the way:


> ...apparently, "DRM issues" are still lingering, and until both companies come up with a solution that "satisfy the copyright holders," we'll all be parking it on the bench waiting for this to move forward.


This could lead to speculation that DirecTV's latest move setting a 24-hour limit on PPV.

But in reading the article I feel like I missed a thread here:


> According to a brief, albeit informative, interview that DBSTalk had with Dish, the company is reportedly "working with Microsoft" to bust out HTPC TV cards, which could steal the thunder from the uber-pricey CableCARD and give DirecTV's rendition a run for its money.


----------



## e03179 (Apr 3, 2008)

yahknow1 said:


> Article over at EngadgetHD talks like DISH is going to come out with a Vista MediaCenter Tuner like Direct TV....Does anyone know if this is true or any info about it? This would be SOOOO flippin cool!


Guys, this news comes from a commenter on a Windows Media Center MS MVP blog. That's the source that Engadget is referencing which I don't think is very credible. I expect one of these beta testers to leak an email or a picture like the HDPC-20 invitees did. But that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## ChrisL01 (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sorry you don't find my commenter as a credible source, but that's more than understandable.

But more to the point the big news is "the infrastructure is there." DIRECTV (who has a real tuner already) will add DVB-S(2) to Media Center, as well as H.264 support. All that is needed for Dish is a like tuner that does their CA. Everything else needed will already exist.

Chris


----------



## yahknow1 (Mar 5, 2007)

ChrisL01 said:


> I'm sorry you don't find my commenter as a credible source, but that's more than understandable.
> 
> But more to the point the big news is "the infrastructure is there." DIRECTV (who has a real tuner already) will add DVB-S(2) to Media Center, as well as H.264 support. All that is needed for Dish is a like tuner that does their CA. Everything else needed will already exist.
> 
> Chris


Sorry Chris, but what do you mean by "does their CA"?


----------



## Cache22 (Jun 23, 2006)

e03179 said:


> Guys, this news comes from a commenter on a Windows Media Center MS MVP blog. That's the source that Engadget is referencing which I don't think is very credible. I expect one of these beta testers to leak an email or a picture like the HDPC-20 invitees did. But that hasn't happened yet.


I have seen the beta invitation regarding this project, however the details are very sparse. The only details listed on the Microsoft beta testing application is that it is for Windows Media Center, it is some sort of hardware (not specified if it is a PCI card, or external device), and in order to participate Microsoft needs your Dish network account information to coordinate the testing hardware activation with Dish Network. But as far as I know no hardware has shipped yet, so it may be a while before more data (or photos) with substance start appearing, but the story is definitely credible.


```
[B]Windows Media Center Beta Opt-In Agreement[/B]
You have been invited to participate in a Microsoft® beta program in
collaboration with your local TV provider, DISH Network®. This particular program
will require Microsoft to share the following information regarding your account so
that we may send you beta hardware and provide support during this program.
Please complete the following questions:
```


----------



## ChrisL01 (Jun 19, 2006)

yahknow1 said:


> Sorry Chris, but what do you mean by "does their CA"?


CA would mean Conditional Access, basically access cards.

Chris


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

ChrisL01 said:


> CA would mean Conditional Access, basically access cards.
> 
> Chris


Correct.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

yahknow1 said:


> Article over at EngadgetHD talks like DISH is going to come out with a Vista MediaCenter Tuner like Direct TV....Does anyone know if this is true or any info about it? This would be SOOOO flippin cool!


I guess if this happens, the receiver lock ups will be changed out for blue screens of death. Man, the power button is really going to get worn out.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

kstevens said:


> I guess if this happens, the receiver lock ups will be changed out for blue screens of death. Man, the power button is really going to get worn out.


As I understand it, you will need to stick a card into or attach an external box into your PC. Probably a Vista Media Center os. I don't even understand why anyone would want to do this except to fool around with a computer. What don't I understand? It isn't going to happen without a foolproof DRM system.

Now I could see an attachment to an Xbox to make it more functional which would also give the two satellite companies a foothold into alot of homes.


----------



## ChrisL01 (Jun 19, 2006)

phrelin said:


> As I understand it, you will need to stick a card into or attach an external box into your PC. Probably a Vista Media Center os. I don't even understand why anyone would want to do this except to fool around with a computer. What don't I understand? It isn't going to happen without a foolproof DRM system.
> 
> Now I could see an attachment to an Xbox to make it more functional which would also give the two satellite companies a foothold into alot of homes.


All Xbox 360's function as what are called Media Center Extenders. What this allows you to do is connect directly to your PC and get the same Media Center UI on up to five connected Extenders (there are also standalone models on the market). So the key reason you would want this is to stockpile tuners connected to the PC and have one big central location where all your recordings are kept. Extenders (eg. clients) connect to that central location and allow you to play all that recorded content (and/or live content) in different rooms in your home.

DRM is already pretty foolproof and has won the acceptance of CableLabs, an organization that has stricter policies then most (this concept also represents "Studio Approved" DRM).

Chris


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

ChrisL01 said:


> All Xbox 360's function as what are called Media Center Extenders. What this allows you to do is connect directly to your PC and get the same Media Center UI on up to five connected Extenders (there are also standalone models on the market). So the key reason you would want this is to stockpile tuners connected to the PC and have one big central location where all your recordings are kept. Extenders (eg. clients) connect to that central location and allow you to play all that recorded content (and/or live content) in different rooms in your home.
> 
> DRM is already pretty foolproof and has won the acceptance of CableLabs, an organization that has stricter policies then most (this concept also represents "Studio Approved" DRM).
> 
> Chris


Thanks for the Xplanation. I know nothing about the Xbox 360. But this is really interesting. By "connect to that central location and allow you to play...in different rooms" do you mean through a Media Center PC (or another Media Center enabled device) on the network in each room? And I really cannot see Media Center running on a Linux box, so I assume the current E* and D* boxes can't be a part of this system hence the card in the PC?


----------



## ChrisL01 (Jun 19, 2006)

So what happens is that you would need a Media Center Extender in each room as your client. These basically replace your current E* STB/DVR. The Extenders connect via ethernet or wirelessly to the Media Center PC (eg. a PC running Vista Home Premium or Ultimate) and then the Extender displays the same Media Center user interface that you would get on the PC locally.

The advantage of this is that all the content and tuners are in the same place. So you have all of your music, videos, pictures, recorded TV and more on that PC and you can access all of it throughout your home where ever you have an Extender. Best of all, this gives you a single central Electronic Program Guide (EPG) and multi-room PVR. The PC holds all the tuners, and the Extenders can control them in any room. You can access all your recordings in any room, and you are given the same EPG in everyroom. I believe some E* DVRs do have a multi-room aspect, so you might already be enjoying some of the above but the goal of Media Center is to wrap all your media into a central location while providing access anywhere in your home.

Chris


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

In addition, with a keyboard, you have full *computer* access using your TV as a monitor. While that was a lousy experience with a 480i SD TV, it is fantastic with a 1080p HD TV.


----------

